# Frozen slurry



## Twintrades (Mar 30, 2012)

Im thawing my slurry. Is there a good way to do it other than sitting it on the counter? When its thawed how should i start the fermentation going again ?

I have an idea i just thought it would be nice to hear from those of you who've done this before.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 31, 2012)

Im hoping to pitch the yeast this tonight....


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm no expert but if it's in a sealed plastic bag you could always thaw it in some room temperature water. It will speed things up. Sorry I can't help with the fermentation. I'm still new to this whole thing called winemaking


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 31, 2012)

Im good now i just thawed on the counter and put some nutrient and energizer in there. And some sugar so now ill wait till it starts going again and throw it in the pee !


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 31, 2012)

Cool! Let us know how it goes. I'm interested to try out the skeeter pee one of these days.


----------



## Julie (Mar 31, 2012)

once you thaw it just follow the skeeter pee recipe, the yeast in the slurry becomes active once introduced to the must


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 31, 2012)

So if it dosnt start will i be good to use a starter ??


----------



## Julie (Apr 1, 2012)

yes if it doesn't start you can use a starter but the slurry is not going to start ferementing until it is add to your must.


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 1, 2012)

well ok thank you. I did it well see how it goes


----------

